# Squab found! Please help.



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

Ok. So, I walked into my horse barn this morning, and there was a baby pigeon in my horse's stall. Horses would step on it, so I picked it up, put it in my chick brooder, I use it for my Cornish Rock chickens. It looked a bit hot so I now have it under a basic lamp, 100 watts, covered with a towel so it doesn't recieve direct light. I've been feeding it mashed up wet rabbit food, I haven't fed it much at all.. I can't seem to figure out how to hand feed it? I'm new at pigeons.. Never really owned one.. I am not allowed to spend money on wild animals.. I come across them too often now.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Where are you located? There may be a rehaber or a member in your area that could help you out.


----------



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

Ohio, West Salem.. I had my parents call a nearby rehab, they won't take it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you have a look at this link 

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm and let us know roughly how old you think the baby is?



Cynthia


----------



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

Maybe 3-5 days.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

These are the instructions on how to care for it:

http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/babypigeoncare.html

It will need feeding little and often. THis link tells you how much and how often:

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/handfeedinghelp.htm

Ideally you should feed it hand rearing formula like Kaytee Exact, which you can get from a pet store, but if you have chick rearing crumbs, then these are an excellent alternative, soaked for half an hour in hot (not boiling)water, liquidised in a blender and sieved . Initially the mix will have to be very thin, like weak tea.

I have PM'd you...

Cynthia


----------



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

Thanks. I'm going to try some soaked chick starter


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a rehabber for you and I will email it you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have just emailed you the rehabber's information.

Thank you so much for being such a kind human and saving this little baby. You Rock!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have another contact if the one I emailed you doesn't work out and I will eamil it to you as well.


----------



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

Thanks so much. Is it 100% necessary to send it to a rehabber, though? I finally got some Kaytee exact, and I've been feeding it. I can't find a perfect heat source yet though. If it is necessary I will send it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No it isn't but it would be a good idea to call and talk to them. I can tell you that the proper heat source is critical to the little bird's survival. If he/she isn't kept at the right temperature, the food won't digest and may remain stagnant which can lead to serious problems and even can be fatal. 
I'm not saying you can't do it but there is a lot to raising a baby pigeon.


----------



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

Ok. Well, I am trying not to bring too much attention to the bird right now, I will probably call soon. Thank you so much.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

All I want is for this little baby to survive and so it needs to be in the care of whomever can help him/her do that. If you honestly feel you can do the very best job, then do so with my blessings. If you honestly feel you can't, then don't wait before turning the baby over because every day is critical.


----------



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

Well, I've successfully raised baby mice, a few baby birds (Never this young, usually worm eaters.), and a squirrel.. I have confidence. It is eating well, it's droppings are normal, its warm, and its crop fills and empties very well. I'm going to try on my own. I figured out that it is actually 7-10 days old. I check on it every 2 hours and feed it every 5, 15 mls, Kaytee Exact formula.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is a thread http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8070&referrerid=560was started by someone who knew nothing about pigeons but had rescued two hatchlings, so like you she came to the forum for advice. She raised them successfully. You might find her thread and others by the same member interesting as you are in a similar situation.

Please keep us informed as to your progress. 

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, do keep us posted.


----------



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

I'm going to get some pictures soon, and get your opinions on the age. Also, what age can you tell gender, and how? (Probably when fully grown, right?)

I have the bird in a foam cooler, with a head lamp, 100 watts, about a foot above the bird. The bottom has a hand towel in it, and a stuffed duck animal.

I'm still not positive on how much and how often to feed, also.. I have been feeding around every 5 hours.

How I'm feeding is I cut off the tube of the syringe, and he puts his beak in that hole, and sucks the food as I pushthe syringe. I think I'm doing everything right.. I'm pretty positive.

One thing that I am sure of: The squab will live.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the update! You certainly sound reassuringly competent as well as caring! 

If you are in doubt about how much to feed and how often then let him feed from the syringe until his crop is squishy, like a 3/4 filled balloon. Then wait until it is empty before feeding again. If you weigh him daily you will be able to judge whether he is thriving.

Once we have establsihed how old he is we can advise you on how often the parents would feed him in the wild. We will also be able to tell you how much longer he will need the lamp. What you can do once he is 10 days old is position the lamp in such a way that he can regulate his body temperature by moving closer or further away from the heat.

As for gender, I am afraid the only way that I can tell for sure is when a pigeon shows he is a cock by running around sweeping the floor with his tail or shows she is a hen by laying an egg. 

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You know...you always can call one of the rehabbers, whose numbers I sent you, and ask questions about feeding and such. Maribeth, at the first number I sent you has some Pigeons and even one that was hand raised, by an individual and so imprinted she was unable to successfully release the bird. She uses him for educational talks. I know she would be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

Oh yes, I completely forgot. Once I find my cell phone charger and charge my phone I'll call.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Kingbirdys said:


> Oh yes, I completely forgot. Once I find my cell phone charger and charge my phone I'll call.



Well there ya go!


----------



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

Well, I've been thinking more about his age, and maybe he's eleven days.. He has feathers, a bit of grey down.. His feathers aren't fully developed though. In about an hour I'm going to get pictures.. I have to feed other animals first.


----------



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

Ok. Here is his picture a few hours before feeding. http://www.iaza.com/work/090516C/Animals_and_Cancun_2008-2009_61563449.jpg


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe it's just the picture but he looks like he needed food then rather than a few hours later.
How much are you feeding each time?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Charis is right.

This is a photo of Duddly, a wood pigeon. His rescuer was feeding him far too little so he didn't grow. The photo was taken after his first proper meal and should give you an idea of what the full crop should look like:

[URL="







[/URL] 

As crop sizes vary it can be dangerous to state how much should be fed at every meal, you have to keep watching the crop to make certain that it doesn't overfill.


Cynthia


----------



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

7.4 MLs every 6 hours usually. Sometimes I sleep through my alarm..


----------



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

Actually I just fed him and his crop looks a bit fuller tha that, 3/4ths of the way to the end of his beak. I can see vains in his crop.. Is that OK?

I tried the pendelum or whatever its called.. It swings in circles, Female.. But I can't fully rely on that.

How old do you guys think it is?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> 7.4 MLs every 6 hours usually. Sometimes I sleep through my alarm..


I think that is too little. As he is feeding himself from the syringe let him eat a bit longer, keeping a close eye on the crop...or even better, you could take him to the rehabber for a single meal, just to establish how much he should be taking at the moment, but bear in mind that the quantity will increase as he grows so it is the way a full crop looks and feel that you have to become familiar with.

At this age you will probably be able to see two yellow bubbles start to inflate on the shoulders when she is eating...this is a sign that the crop is full and that feeding must stop.

Here is another picture of a squab of a similar age with a nice plump crop towards the end of her meal...as far as I remember he was getting about 15ml.

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

Thank you. I think I've got the whole feeding down, he looks nice and full when I'm finished. (And feels.) How old do you think it is?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

lol! i love that picture, so cute. also you don't have to get up at night for feedings


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> How old do you think it is?


It is difficult to tell, because if he hasn't being receiving enough nourishment then his development will be delayed. That is what happened with Duddly, he was being fed so little that he had to use all the energy he was getting from the food to keep alive, there was none left for growth or feather development. In that photo he is 12 days old. 

Cynthia


----------



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

Well, about how old does he look? Thanks, altgirl, for the information. And thank you Charis and Cyro.


----------



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

Ok.. Now I have anoher problem. I found a fledgling robin. I know it was in need of help.. It was sort of drowning. Should I feed it kaytee exact formula off of a coffee mixer? With some earthworms?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No. You should feed the Robin kitten chow soaked in warm water until it's soft. Please refrigerate but warm the pieces before feeding. This will do until you can turn the Robin over to a licensed rehabber which you must do.


----------



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

Yes, I know. I already got one for it. Her name is martha.


----------



## Kingbirdys (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the help.. The squab is growing fine.

And btw, I called Maribeth.


----------

